# Karl Tanswell's S.T.A.B.



## Marvin (May 15, 2006)

Here is a small vid on Karl Tanswell's observations on knife fighting

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-306340144244288583

www.karltanswell.com


----------



## MartialMusic (May 15, 2006)

I liked that video, thanks.  He had some good points.  I wish it showed him working in the video.


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

I have the STAB tape.  Definately very interesting!  Its always nice to see someone separate the reality from the fantasy.

Mike


----------

